

Please review my DropZap game for the iPhone.  Sort of like Drop7/Tetris. - amichail
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropzap/id338490375?mt=8

======
amichail
It's free for a limited time.

Instructions: <http://www.dropzap.com>

Demo Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ub6gCU03iE>

------
pascal_cuoq
I wouldn't want to cramp your style, but when I first saw Tetris at an arcade
in the 1980's, I understood the goal and how he game was played in 20 seconds.
Watching a video of your game... not really.

~~~
amichail
Instructions: <http://www.dropzap.com>

The concept is very simple.

